
As Walmart turns to robots, it’s the human workers who feel like machines - OrwellianChild
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/06/06/walmart-turns-robots-its-human-workers-who-feel-like-machines/
======
OrwellianChild
Here are videos of some of the robots at work:

Bossa Nova makes the inventory scanning robots shown in the WP article. Here
is a video of it working in a Wal-Mart during a 2018 pilot:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRJV1SPYpIE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRJV1SPYpIE)

TechCrunch had a brief sit-down with the Bossa Nova CTO:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXEaCZ4KzL8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXEaCZ4KzL8)

This article follows an earlier one from WP talking more specifically about
the floor-cleaning bots mentioned here:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/12/04/walmart...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/12/04/walmarts-
latest-hire-robotic-janitors-that-clean-floors-collect-data/)

Video about the floor scrubbers here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=rcMCFe6XVC0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=rcMCFe6XVC0)

------
jlollis
For those who don't have a subscription to the Washington Post, you can access
the article here: [https://business.financialpost.com/technology/walmart-has-
un...](https://business.financialpost.com/technology/walmart-has-unleashed-an-
army-of-robots-in-its-stores-and-workers-arent-exactly-thrilled-about-it)

------
OrwellianChild
This is so impressively close to the early stages of automation in the novella
_Manna_ by Marshall Brain [1] that it almost seems like Wal-Mart executives
used it as a playbook...

[1]
[https://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm](https://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm)

------
elvicherrera
Maybe Walmart can stop its health insurance scheme with this and those people
can do work elsewhere. There are plenty of customer service jobs.

